# Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung



## Rollora (15. September 2011)

*Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Unter Windows 9x- XP brachte die Unterstützung für die Auslagerung von Soundberechnungen in die Hardware sowohl noch einen Speedboost durch eine Verwendete Soundkarte, als auch einen deutlichen Qualitätsgewinn beim Einsatz einer guten Soundkarte. So kamen A3D, EAX (2,3,4,5) usw auf und die Spiele klangen deutlich besser. Die Performance konnte man nicht selten um bis zu 40-50% steigern durch das Installieren einer guten Soundkarte.

Mit Vista und Windows 7 wurde jedoch der Support von extra Hardware für Sound auf ein Minimum heruntergebrochen, die ehemals teure Investition in eine gute Soundkarte zahlte sich nur noch teilweise aus: EAX funktionierte in Spielen nicht mehr, nur Aalchemy brachte etwas abhilfe, aber dann auch nur bei manchen, längst nicht bei allen Spielen. Schließlich minimalisierte der einzig große Soundkartenhersteller "Creative" seine Anstrengungen gute Treiber zu machen und so wurden etwa die Audigy und Audigy 2 Soundkarten unter Vista und Win 7 zwar noch zur prinzipiellen Soundausgabe verwendet, aber konfigurieren konnte man diese Karten nur noch sehr umständlich über inoffizielle Treiber. Außerdem wurde der Sound eigentlich nun intern berechnet(Software). Unter 64 Bit gab es zudem Soundstottern bei Microfonaufnahmen sofern man mehr als 4GB Ram im Rechner hatte. Auch die X-Fis wurden in ihrem Funktionsumfang stark eingeschränkt, sodass sie eigentlich viel leistungsfähiger wären und mehr "Features" hätten, würde man sie in "freier Wildbahn" sehen.

Windows 8 möchte zu den alten Wurzeln zurück und lagert nun wieder die Berechnungen auf die dafür vorgesehene spezielle Hardware aus. Das könnte für uns User bedeuten, dass wir nun wieder "gute" Creativetreiber bekommen, mehr Features und besseren Sound.
Hoffentlich ist dieser Zug nicht schon abgefahren, denn kaum noch wer verwendet echte Soundkarten, da Windows Vista und 7 hier die Verbreitung von Soundchips die Onboard sind schon sehr stark gefördert haben.


Wünschenswert wäre es, wenn ein X-Fi Nachfolger noch einmal richtig durchstarten könnte, mit neuen Features die dann hoffentlich auch von Spielen genutzt wird. Aber das bleibt wohl ein Wunschtraum

Quellen:
Windows 8. Hardware sound is back. - Creative Labs
Exposing Hardware-Offloaded Audio Processing in Windows


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*



Rollora schrieb:


> Wünschenswert wäre es, wenn ein X-Fi Nachfolger noch einmal richtig durchstarten könnte, mit neuen Features die dann hoffentlich auch von Spielen genutzt wird. Aber das bleibt wohl ein Wunschtraum


 
Gibt es denn Meldungen, wonach Creative am Nachfolger arbeitet?


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*



> Gibt es denn Meldungen, wonach Creative am Nachfolger arbeitet?


 
Ist schon angekündigt und kommt wohl noch vor Win8

Creative Sound Blaster mit Core 3D: 3 neue Soundkarten ab Oktober, neue Recon-3D-Marke - creative


----------



## Liza (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Wäre ja klasse, aber bezweifle das Creative dann noch einen Treiber für die Xfi Serie raus bringen wird. Denke die werden Ihre Energie in die neuen Karten stecken, wo Superwip über mir bereits einen Link von gepostet hat.


----------



## Olstyle (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Leider inhaltlich falsch was da in deiner Meldung steht:
Soundbeschleunigung ist auch aktuell nicht unmöglich, nur beinhaltet das DirectX Paket für Vista und 7 keine entsprechende API. Mit OpenAL besteht aber eine mächtige API(EAX>v.3 ist auch mit dem alten DirectSound nicht möglich) welche halt eher selten genutzt wird. 

Dass sich das mit einem Direct Sound was wieder das direkte Ansprechen des Soundchips erlaubt ändert bezweifle ich stark. Einzig Creative hat noch Chips welche für solche Berechnungen überhaupt geeignet sind(wobei bei den PCIe Versionen der Teil afaik stark abgespeckt wurde) welche nicht besonders stark verbreitet sind so dass die meisten Hersteller wohl lieber weiter auf der CPU rechnen lassen. Die ist für solche Aufgaben zwar nicht ausdrücklich ausgelegt, leistet aber heutzutage genug um entsprechende Funktionen nebenher zu übernehmen.
Nicht umsonst verkauft Creative ja auch mittlerweile reine X-FI Software an Mobo Hersteller welche bei OpenAL spielen fast die gesamte Funktionsweise der ach so Hardware hungrigen, Creative exklusiven, EAX Versionen >2 bietet.


----------



## 45thFuchs (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Ich wär dafür wenn die beim 5.1/7.1 sound die höhensimulation und die abstandberechnungen etwas präziser hinbekommen, vor allem in kleinen räumen die dann oft klingen wie ne kathedrale ,dann wäre eine ortung in spielen viel einfacher.Die neue karte macht irgendwas mit den echos,hoffentlich genau das erwähnte aber da hab ich eher das vermuten das der microfonfilter gemeint ist...


----------



## Kubiac (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Ja der Sound wird seit Vista eher stiefmütterlich von den Spieleherstellern behandelt. 
Was vielleicht nicht jeder weiß, Win7 unterstützt bei sehr vielen alten Spielen Hardwaresound bis EAX 4.0 ohne Alchemy.
Alle neuen Spiele die OpenAL verwenden werden auch von X-Fis Hardwarebeschleunigt, auch wenn im Spiel nicht explizit ein Schalter dafür vorhanden ist. Ob und welche EAX Effekte verwendet werden weiß man so natürlich auch nicht. 
Ich hoffe auch dass die Spieleindustrie wieder den guten Ton in Spielen entdeckt. Denn das hat sich damals richtig klasse angehört.


----------



## Birdy84 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Hast du eine Quelle dafür?


----------



## cloth82 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Ich habe gestern noch versucht mit meiner nagelneuen ESI MAYA44 XTe per Mikro als Soundquelle zur Videospur in MovieMaker etwas aufzunehmen und hatte echt derbe Probleme (mit allen Programmen, die auf die Soundarchitektur und Einstellungen von Windows zugreifen). Dabei bin ich beinahe durchgedreht, mit der Audiospur ist echt nichts anzufangen: http://music.high4life.de/KNACKEN.wmv 

Bis es eine zuverlässige Lösung gibt, werde ich wohl mit Cubase LE 5 und MovieMaker parallel aufnehmen müssen und dann hinterher beide Spuren wieder zusammenfügen. Bei der nicht sonderlich feinen Editierbarkeit ist das allerdings kein besonders leichtes Unterfangen und auch nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend. 

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass in Win8 dieses Problem beseitigt wird und es wäre darüberhinaus der einzige Grund für mich, überhaupt den Nachfolger von Win7 zu kaufen.


----------



## Hugo78 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Meine letzten beiden Soundkarten X-Fi Music UAA und Titanium HD, haben sich auch ohne HW Beschleunigung in Spielen bezahlt gemacht.
Aber gut zuwissen, dass MS wieder an einem Sound in HW arbeitet.

Beim Onboardsound gibts ja leider keine Tests, obwohl die Unterschiede teils extrem sind.
So bringen VIA Chips richtig ordentlichen Sound, aber Realtek dagegen kann man vergessen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*



Rollora schrieb:


> Die Performance konnte man nicht selten um bis zu 40-50% steigern durch das Installieren einer guten Soundkarte.


 ist klar


----------



## JBX (16. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Ähm Performancezuwächse von 40-50% gab es keinesfalls  Die Spiele klangen zum Teil einfach nur weitaus besser und die CPU wurde etwas entlastet. Wahrscheinlich wären zu Zeiten der SB Live! eine solche Effektberechnung in Software zu leistungshungrig, aber ich glaub heute haben die CPUs genug Leistung um das auch in Software zu machen.
Und das an den teils recht problematischen Creative-Treibern Microsoft schuld ist wag ich auch mal zu bezweifeln. Ich würd einfach sagen, dass die unfähig waren. Bei anderen Soundkarten (Xonar etc.) klappts ja auch wunderbar.

Ich glaub aber, dass die meisten Creative-Karten einfach an der Unterstützung seitens der Spielestudios scheitern. Kaum einer programmiert noch exklusive Effekte für EAX, da nicht viele die Karten haben... Die Sache müsste einfach weitaus besser klingen und breitere Unterstützung müsste vorhanden sein. Creative hat mit der Etablierung des akzeptablen Onboardsounds einfach sehr viel Markt verloren...


----------



## hfb (16. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> ist klar


 
Da bist du vielleicht zu jung um das zu wissen, aber 40-50% waren wirklich drin.
Die Wahl der richtigen Soundkarte, die den Prozessor am wenigsten belastet, war eine echte Wissenschaft.
Soundblaster AWE 32 oder so ähnlich war afaik mal der Geheimtipp, aber für Normalsterbliche nicht bezahlbar.



JBX schrieb:


> Ähm Performancezuwächse von 40-50% gab es keinesfalls


 
Ähm ich korrigiere _ihr_ seid zu jung dafür. Oder zeichnet mir mal aus dem Stegreif einen ISA-Slot...
Die richtige Soundkarte konnte seinerzeit den Unterschied zwischen spielbar und nicht spielbar ausmachen.
Wir reden hier von der Zeit, als Doom in 320x240 jeden Rechner überforderte.

Edit: Gut, Rolli spricht von Win9x und XP, da sind 40-50% schon übertrieben.

Interessant ist für mich, dass MS beim Weglassen der Audioschnittstelle unter Vista ja was gefaselt hat von
"das muss so sein, das geht nicht anders, so ist das jetzt viel besser" (fragt mich nicht nach den Details, zu lange her)
und jetzt auf einmal geht das wieder...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*



hfb schrieb:


> Edit: Gut, Rolli spricht von Win9x und XP, da sind 40-50% schon übertrieben.


  keine sorge, ich habe mit win3.11, d.h. eher mit dos angefangen. einer zeit in der isa slots und 2d grafikkarten standard waren, ebenso richtige netzwerkkarten, festplatten mit 1-2 GB gerade so bezahlbar wurden, die ram menge noch in MB angegeben wurde, in der turboknöpfe am rechner tatsächlich noch einen leistungsschub brachten usw. eine schöne zeit...
dennoch hatten soundkarten meines erachtens oder meiner erfahrung nach niemals bis zu 50% leistungsschübe produziert. auf maximal bis zu 10% würde ich mich einlassen. aber das sind wie gesagt keine hard facts, sondern einfach nur erinnerungen an erfahrungen (könnte also schon sehr verzerrt sein, das gebe ich zu) 
aber selbst 10% leistungsschub können ja schon dafür sorgen, dass ein spiel die grenze zum spielbaren überschreitet.


----------



## Oromus (16. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Also wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kann ich mich sogar noch an einen Test der PCGames erinnern, da wurden Soundkarten getestet und wieviel Leistung die abzwacken. Aber ich weiss es nicht mehr wann das war ist aber mit Sicherheit schon 10 Jahre her. Gott bin ich alt. 

Edit: Ich habe gerade nachgeschaut es war in der PCGH Ausgabe 11/2000, da war die Leistung mit 60 % sehr wichtig.

ZITAT: PCGH 11/2000
Mit 60 Prozent ist der wichtigste Punkt im Wertungskatalog die Leistung.
Geschwindigkeit in Spielen (Unreal Tournament, 1.024x786, 32 Bit Farbtiefe,
3D-Sound ON) und eine ausgiebige Hörprobe mit verschiedenen Medien geben​den Ausschlag für eine gute Note in diesem Bereich.
ZITATENDE


----------



## Genghis99 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Jo - Unreal Tournament. Hab ich den TBred und die GF2U gaanz schon schwitzen lassen. und die Soundblaster hat dafür gesorgt, das es nach unten keine FPS Einbrüche gab.

Heute : UT3 Blackedition in 1680x1050 mit AA und AF auf GTX470 - ~100 FPS konstant ... ohne Soundblaster.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*



hfb schrieb:


> Da bist du vielleicht zu jung um das zu wissen, aber 40-50% waren wirklich drin.
> Die Wahl der richtigen Soundkarte, die den Prozessor am wenigsten belastet, war eine echte Wissenschaft.
> Soundblaster AWE 32 oder so ähnlich war afaik mal der Geheimtipp, aber für Normalsterbliche nicht bezahlbar.
> 
> ...



*Räusper* 

Auch das ist falsch, zu Dos zeiten konnten PC´s eh nur über den internen lautsprecher Sounds ausgeben bzw nur Piepgeräusche, jede ! Soundblaster karte bassiert auf dem Prinzip das sie sich die Sampels direkt aus dem Hauptspeicher laden konnte ohne das die CPU dabei was machen musste, verantwortlich war die Berühmte zeile in der Config.sys 
"SET BLASTER=A220 I5 D1 H5" Daneben gabs nur Adlib was aber nicht auf Samples zurückgreifte, und exoten wie Gravis z.b die aber eh nie unterstüzt wurden. 

Die Soundblaster AWE 32, AWE 64 waren im grunde gewöhnliche Soundkarten mit dem unterschied das sie ein programierbaren Wavetabel Synthesizer an Board hatte, daher waren die Karten auch so dermassend groß, interessant war das aber auch nur für jene die Musik bearbeitung gemacht haben, für spiele fast komplett irrelevant, genauso wie der Speicher den man auf die AWE32 setzen konnte, war nur relevant wenn man den Wavetable nutze. 

Daher gabs auch keine 50% mehrleistung unter Dos ! Auser man wechselte von ner Adlib mit mod´s damit diese Sampels abspielen kann auf ne Soundblaster Kombatible karte. 

Erst später mit Windows kammen dann allmählich effekte hinzu die dann tatsächlich CPU leistung geraubt haben, was aber wieder fast jede halbwegs gescheite Soundblaster karte mit Vibra Chip oder ähnlich Hardware seitig berechnen konnte


----------



## JBX (16. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*



hfb schrieb:


> Da bist du vielleicht zu jung um das zu wissen, aber 40-50% waren wirklich drin.
> Die Wahl der richtigen Soundkarte, die den Prozessor am wenigsten belastet, war eine echte Wissenschaft.
> Soundblaster AWE 32 oder so ähnlich war afaik mal der Geheimtipp, aber für Normalsterbliche nicht bezahlbar.
> 
> ...



Trotzdem sind die 40-50% Übertrieben... Glaub mir ich kenn mich auch aus  Früher war es eher schwierig eine Soundkarte zu finden die mit dem Spiel kompatibel war (aufgrund der fehlenden einheitlichen Audio-Schnittstelle im OS) und falls es dann noch mit mehreren kompatibal war die zu finden die am besten unterstützt wurde und die meisten Effekte konnte. Oder man gab sich mit dem AT-PC-Speaker zufrieden, quasi dem Onboardsound  Sicherlich hatte der Treiber und die Karte selbst damals Einfluss auf die Leistung. Nicht alles was Soundblaster-Kompatibel war hat hätte alles in Hardware berechnen müssen, aber ich glaub sowas hat keiner verkauft oder einfach paar Effekte weggelassen...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*



Oromus schrieb:


> Also wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kann ich mich sogar noch an einen Test der PCGames erinnern, da wurden Soundkarten getestet und wieviel Leistung die abzwacken. Aber ich weiss es nicht mehr wann das war ist aber mit Sicherheit schon 10 Jahre her. Gott bin ich alt.
> 
> Edit: Ich habe gerade nachgeschaut es war in der PCGH Ausgabe 11/2000, da war die Leistung mit 60 % sehr wichtig.
> 
> ...


 und damit ist ganz explizit eine fps-steigerung um 60% gemeint?!
ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, dass wenn ich ut mit 100fps spiele und dann eine soundkarte installiere, dass ich dann 160fps hätte


----------



## cyco99 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Als ich von einer Soundblaster 16 zu einer Soundblaster AWE 64 gewechselt bin, hat sich vor allen Dingen der Midi-Sound verbessert, da gleichzeitig mehr Stimmen zu hören waren. Von der Geschwindigkeit her konnte ich damals keinen Unterschied feststellen.
Auch zu Zeiten von Soundlaster Live und Audigy gab es kaum Geschwindigkeitsvorteile im Vergleich zum Onboard Sound. In Hardware-Heftchen wurde zwar immer auf die Geschwindigkeit hingewiesen, jedoch machte der Unterschied in der Praxis noch nicht einmal einen einzigen FPS bei Spielen aus. Dank EAX hörte man halt mehr und bessere Effekte und hatte dadurch einen qualitativen Vorteil. Manchmal war die Geschwindigkeit sogar schlechter als bei Onboard-Sound, da zusätzliche Effekte berechnet werden mussten.
Da sich EAX heutzutage verabschiedet hat, hört man bei Spielen kaum noch einen Unterschied mehr zwischen Onboard-Sound und "richtiger" Soundkarte. Lediglich bei Musik und Filmen kann ich noch einen Vorteil von "richtiger" Soundkarte gegenüber Onboard-Sound heraushören (der Crystalizer ist aber nicht jedermanns Geschmack).
Eine Rückkehr von EAX fände ich klasse, da sich der Sound qualitativ weiterentwickeln würde.


----------



## JBX (16. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> und damit ist ganz explizit eine fps-steigerung um 60% gemeint?!
> ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, dass wenn ich ut mit 100fps spiele und dann eine soundkarte installiere, dass ich dann 160fps hätte


 
Nein ist sie nicht  Wär auch zu schön um wahr zu sein. Die FPS-Zuwächse bzw. Verluste bewegten sich im Bereich von maximal 5% oder so. Eher weniger. Manchmal wars sogar so, dass eine bessere Karte einen Tick langsamer war oder einfach nur gleichschnell, aber dafür hat man eben je nach Spieleunterstützung weitaus besseren Ton bekommen. Hier mal ein Test aus der Zeit UT Bench : Klangprobe: Fünf Soundkarten geben ihr Debüt


----------



## Oromus (16. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Nein nein, damit ist nur gemeint, daß für den Test die Leistung sehr sehr wichtig ist, denn wenn die Soundkarte schlecht ist fällt die fps. 

Habe ich aber auch nie so richtig verstanden. 

In der heutigen Zeit wird sich die CPU über so eine Tätigkeit freuen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

jo, so habe ich es auch in erinnerung. dann sind wir wohl wieder alle auf einem gemeinsamen nenner, dass eine soundkarte keine 40-60% mehr leistung liefert(e)! 

aber den unterschied zwischen onboard und soundkarte höre ich hier ganz eindeutig bei musik, filmen UND spielen. auch ohne crystalizer! kommt vermutlich aber auch auf die boxen bzw. lautpsrecher an...


----------



## hfb (16. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> und damit ist ganz explizit eine fps-steigerung um 60% gemeint?!
> ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, dass wenn ich ut mit 100fps spiele und dann eine soundkarte installiere, dass ich dann 160fps hätte


 
Nö, die Spieleleistung geht mit 60% in die Bewertung ein.

Auf deinem User-Bildchen siehst du jünger aus...

Gut, vielleicht ist meine Erinnerung auch schon etwas getrübt. Aber ich weiss noch genau, dass der Kumpel, von dem ich
damals vieles über den PC gelernt habe (Ich war Späteinsteiger, Computer, für was braucht man denn sowas...)
unheimlich stolz auf seine sündhaft teure Soundkarte war, weil sie nachweislich am wenigsten CPU-Beanspruchung
verursachte.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (17. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

damit ist aber anscheinend eine andere leistung gemeint wie es auch die anderen posts vermuten lassen...

beim spielen sind die fps entscheidend. um die fps so hoch wie möglich zu bekommen, braucht man ein leistungsstarkes system. das ist die leistung (aka systemleistung) oder auch wie in der news genannt performance. und die wird hauptsächlich von der cpu und der grafikkarte bestimmt. die soundkarte macht da mittlerweile bestenfalls 1% aus und ganz früher waren es vielleicht mal bis zu 10%. mehr aber auch nicht.
wenn von irgendeiner anderen leistung die rede ist, klärt mich bitte auf! 

stolz sind wir doch alle auf unsere systeme und jedes gewonnene fps 
war eine schöne zeit damals  nach einem klapprigen 486er-rechner war mein erstes selbst zusammengebautes "highend"-system so um 1997 fertiggestellt. für jede einzelne komponente hatte ich ewigkeiten sparen und arbeiten müssen: pentium MMX 200MHz, riesige 2,1GB Festplatte, 16 MB EDO RAM, matrox millenium 2d grafikkarte, später als ergänzung noch eine 3d voodoo2 mit 8mb speicher, netzwerkkarte, soundblaster pro (oder 16) und ein riesiger 15" röhrenbildschirm  immer wenn etwas geld zusammen war, kaufte ich eine komponente  die komponenten lagen dann zu hause rum, bis nach und nach alle teile zusammen waren. da werden erinnerungen wach... 
das nachfolgende system mit einem slot1 Pentium 3 800MHz habe ich sogar noch hier und das läuft noch wie am ersten tag! selbst der 8x cd-brenner, der unzählige cds beschrieben und abgespielt hat, funktioniert noch tadellos! das war wohl damals noch echte qualitätsware


----------



## hfb (17. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Den 486er krieg ich leider nicht mehr zum laufen, war zerlegt, letzthin den nostalgischen bekommen und ihn wieder zusammengebaut, aber leider verloren. Der Pentium 233 MMX (ich war schon damals ein Angeber) läuft heute noch,
den hab ich für extrem hartnäckige DOS Games reserviert, und ausserdem steckt meine ISA-Fritz-Card drin, falls ich mal was faxen muss.
Die Matrox Millenium liegt noch irgendwo im Schrank, die 2 Voodoo 2 im SLI (siehe die Sache mit dem Angeber oben) arbeiten
noch im Win98-Rechner, die Soundblaster pro ist abgeraucht, die Soundblaster 16 steckt im Pentium 233 Rechner.
Die IBM Deathstar sind alle hinüber oder verkauft, ebenso verkauft ist der Slot 1 Pentium II, die alten CD-Brenner brennen noch,
ganz im Gegensatz zu den neuen DVD-Brennern, die halten maximal noch 2 Jahre oder so, wenn überhaupt.

Ja, war eine schöne Zeit damals. Letztes Jahr habe ich sogar den letzten Konsumkredit von damals für die Hardware damals 
(siehe oben die Sache mit dem Angeber) abgezahlt...


----------



## Rollora (17. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*



hfb schrieb:


> Edit: Gut, Rolli spricht von Win9x und XP, da sind 40-50% schon übertrieben.


Nein, ihr 9x klugen, sind sie nicht: ich sprach ja nicht von PERMANENTEN 50%, wie das in den 90ern der Fall war, sondern von BIS ZU 50%. Selbst bei Hardware wie einem Athlon 64, 512 MB Ram Radeon X800 gabs dank Audigy 2 ZS in mehreren Spielen einen 50% boost. der war nicht permanent, aber in manchen Szenen halt bei besagten 50%. Wo ein identische Computer mit Onboardsound auf 60fps absackte, hatte er dank Soundkarte hier stabile 100. Es gab auch genug andere Spiele wo der Effekt da war, entweder permanente 15-20% oder eben spitzenwerte zwischen 40 und 50%. Einfach mal die "minimalen FPS" in manchen Graphen vergleichen...


Genghis99 schrieb:


> Jo - Unreal Tournament. Hab ich den TBred und  die GF2U gaanz schon schwitzen lassen. und die Soundblaster hat dafür  gesorgt, das es nach unten keine FPS Einbrüche gab.


 genau so ist es. Es gibt also doch noch Leute die Ahnung haben


Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> und damit ist ganz explizit eine fps-steigerung um 60% gemeint?!
> ich  kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, dass wenn ich ut mit  100fps spiele und dann eine soundkarte installiere, dass ich dann 160fps  hätte


 Das hat so auch niemand behauptet (wenngleich es durchaus Fälle/Szenen gibt wo das so ist). Aber lesen ist wohl nicht deine Stärke 

ein ganz kurzer Test zeigte, dass es je nach Spiel 10-20% im DURChSCHNITT brachte, und das zeigt auch gleichzeitig, dass es in den Settings/Szenen wo viel Soundberechnungen auf einmal stattfand, es wohl zu größeren Spitzen kam - wie damals auch von mir getestet.
http://alt.3dcenter.org/artikel/2005/08-04_a.php


----------



## DUNnet (17. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Ou man -
wenn ich hier von Mikrofonknacken nur höre 
Seit VISTA ist das einfach fast nur noch (grad zur Anfangszeit wo die Treiber das noch nicht ausglichen)!
Musste damals meine X-Fi (Auzentech Prelude) vom Mikrofon befreien und extra den Onboardschrott aktivieren weil der Sound absolut ******* war (lustigerweise aber von Anwendung zu Anwendung unterschiedlich, entweder es funktionierte kristall klar oder nicht).


Hab damals sogar von AuzenTech eine Ersatzkarte bekommen weil die mir nicht glaubten das es an den Treibern liegt,
naja beschwer mich nicht - somit hab ich zwei 

Verstehe sowieso nicht wie man so verkorkst sein kann zu diktieren das der CPU trotz Soundchip via DirectSound arbeiten muss O_O
Und das es nur Probleme bringt sieht man doch auch!
 Verlange eigentlich das sowas nachgepatch wird, rückwirkend für Windows 7 ab diesem Moment -.- naaargh!




Ps.: Übrigends erinner ich mich an ATI Rage 128 Pro Zeiten mit Win2k/XP, welcher ich eine SoundBlaster Live! und eine 3DFX Zusatzkarte spendierte DAMIT es 1A rennt 
  Also, eine Leistungssteigerung je nach Spiel ist auf jedenfall möglich, ob nun 10 oder 60%? Beides würde ich hinnehmen, denn seht es so herum:

Wenn die CPU damals (ou, AMD K6 Zeiten ) noch den Sound mitrechnen bzw. beliefern durfte war das ein Leistungsverlust!
Diesen hat man nur kompensiert indem man die mit zusätzlicher Hardware das ganze minimiert bzw. soweit wie es geht entfernt, und dann hatte die CPU mal fix etwas mehr Saft und das macht den Unterschied zwischen Diashow und absolut flüssig.
Das es natürlich NICHT in jedem Spiel bedeutet +60% FPS nur weil ein Soundchip dazu kam ist klar, aber je nach Anwendung und grad nach Soundanwendung konnte das schon viel schlucken.




Gruß


----------



## Rollora (17. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Eben, wenn ich die Komponenten in meinem PC zusammenrechne, die mir da und dort vieleicht nur 10% bringen, hab ich in Summe trotzdem ein System das superflott läuft (im Vergleich zum Standardzustand, in dem viele Spieler ihren PC lassen, also mit Onboardsound, mitgelieferten Antivir usw)
Soundkarte 10-20% (und deutlich knackigerer Sound) - optimierter Treiber.
Spiele mit optimierter Config 5%
Windows soweit entschlackt und optimiert, dass es sich auch bei Spielen auswirkt 3-5%
Virenscanner auf Spiele optimiert (10% bis 100% (je nachdem ob Ladedauer oder FPS)
SSD (Ladedauer deutlich verkürzt, FPS 5-10%)
Ram mit niedrigen Latenzen und hohen Taktraten 5%
Mainboard nach Spieleleistung getestet 2-3%
Killer NIC - brachte im alten Netzwerk wenig, jetzt hab ich aber 40% geringere Latenz/Ping und etwa 10-15% höhere FPS.
CPU standard 2.8 ghz (i7 860) im Notfall @ 4 ghz "FALLS" die obigen Verbesserungen nichts mehr helfen - sollte noch ein wenig dauern, bis mal die CPU das schwächste Glied ist. Die Scythe Mugen 2 ed. B "PCGH" sollts schon schaffen. 

Alle komponenten laufen bei mir übrigens noch in den vom Hersteller vorgesehenen Standardtakten und ich wette damit hab ich trotzdem mehr FPS als viele Übertakterpcs hier.

Von daher ist eine solche Unterstützung von Soundkarten einfach zu begrüßen.


----------



## Olstyle (17. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*



hfb schrieb:


> Interessant ist für mich, dass MS beim Weglassen der Audioschnittstelle unter Vista ja was gefaselt hat von
> "das muss so sein, das geht nicht anders, so ist das jetzt viel besser" (fragt mich nicht nach den Details, zu lange her)
> und jetzt auf einmal geht das wieder...


Es ging vor allem um die Kapselung des Kernels gegenüber möglichsten allen Erweiterungskarten.
Grafik natürlich ausgenommen, aber auch hier wird ja z.B. der Gafikspeicher komplett virtualisiert statt direkten Zugriff zu erlauben.

Wenn ich überlege welchen Anteil an meinen BSODs zu XP Zeiten die Audigy hatte ist das mit der Kapselung jetzt auch nicht soo verkehrt.


----------



## Rollora (18. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich überlege welchen Anteil an meinen BSODs zu XP Zeiten die Audigy hatte ist das mit der Kapselung jetzt auch nicht soo verkehrt.



Zugegeben verursachte die Audigy manchmal Progleme, aber dafür was sie mir SCHÖNES geschenkt hat waren mir die Probleme 100x egal. Tja da hats Creative halt mit den Treibern verbockt.

Ich erinnere mich, dass ich, als ich "Call of Juarez(1)" gestartet habe, versucht habe den Sound auf Maximale Qualität einzustellen und jedes mal wenn ich "übernehmen" geklickt hab, hab ich den PC abgeschossen ^^. Nicht, Bluescreen oder Freeze, nein alles war schwarz, der strom war weg - tot 

Nach einem Neustart begann dann die mühsame Fehlersuche. Bis ich mal rausgefunden hab worans lag... 
Na dann hab ich neue Treiber installiert. Dann gings, keine Fehler mehr, keine Abstürze. AAABER: plötzlich konnte man die Boxen nicht mehr ganz genau einstellen (vorher gab es ja ein spezielles Setup, welches es möglich machte, ein 7.1 Sorroundsystem perfekt abzustimmen, das fehlte bei den Treibern die man von der Creative HP downloadete - dieses Menü war nur auf der DVD Version dabei. Aber da waren die Treiber wiederum so veraltet, dass es Abstürze gab  )
 Die Audigy 2 ZS benutze ich heute noch im Core i7/win7 64 Rechner. Und der Klang ist immer noch Hervorragend, ich verbinde mit ihr so viel gutes, dass ich ihr die paar Ausrutscher verzeihe


----------



## hfb (18. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Ja, daran kann ich mich auch noch erinnern.


----------



## Madz (18. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Eine dedizierte Soundkarte lohnt sich auch heute noch, aber nicht mit irgendwelchen Gamerheadsets, sondern mit einer MIkrofron/Hifi Kopfhörer Kombination.


----------



## BaronSengir (18. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Das ist bis jetzt die einzige "Neuerung" (bzw. Gerücht) das für mich Interesse an Win8 weckt. Wäre wirklich zu schön.


----------



## Rollora (18. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Jö, schau: der Wieselsberger Georg von der Gamestar hat hier im Forum abgeschrieben
Windows 8 - Hardwarebeschleunigter Sound kommt zurück - News bei GameStar.de

(man kommt nur durch Zufall, wenn man im Creative Forum nach Hilfe sucht, oder durch checken der Konkurrenzseiten auf die Originalmeldung im Creative Forum) 


BaronSengir schrieb:


> Das ist bis jetzt die einzige "Neuerung"  (bzw. Gerücht) das für mich Interesse an Win8 weckt. Wäre wirklich zu  schön.


 Gerücht? Kannst du nicht lesen? Da ist ein original Microsoft Dokument in der News... omg



Madz schrieb:


> Eine dedizierte Soundkarte lohnt sich auch heute  noch, aber nicht mit irgendwelchen Gamerheadsets, sondern mit einer  MIkrofron/Hifi Kopfhörer Kombination.


 
Ja, außer die Gamerheadsets nutzen den 3.5 mm Stecker der Soundkarte. USB Headsets nutzen ja nicht die Soundkarte, sondern den eigenen, integrierten Soundchip


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Madz wollte nur mal eben wieder pauschal "Gamerheadsets" im allgemeinen, egal ob mit Klinke oder USB, runter machen. Kommt öfters vor  .


----------



## Madz (18. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Madz wollte nur mal eben wieder pauschal "Gamerheadsets" im allgemeinen, egal ob mit Klinke oder USB, runter machen. Kommt öfters vor  .


 Aus gutem Grund. Wenn man den Unterschied zwischen gleich teuren Hifi Kopfhörern und Headsets einmal gehört hat, weiss man wieso. 




> Ja, außer die Gamerheadsets nutzen den 3.5 mm Stecker der Soundkarte.  USB Headsets nutzen ja nicht die Soundkarte, sondern den eigenen,  integrierten Soundchip


Selbst dann würde ich eher eine günstigere Karte nehmen. Beispielsweise zahlt man für ein Sennheiser PC 360 ca. 150€, bekommt aber nur einen ca. 60€ Kopfhlrer mit ~90€ MIkro. Dafür lohnt sich einfach keine Soundkarte, die mehr als 50€ kostet.


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Das ist hier aber nicht Thema, also lassen wir es doch einfach  .


----------



## Madz (18. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Ja lassen wir daß, die zwei Beiträge reichen ja, um evtl. jemandem zum Grübeln zu bringen. Mehr wollte ich nicht erreichen.


----------



## Rollora (19. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

^^ ist hier wirklich nicht thema, zumal ich glaube, wer sich eine Soundkarte wie die Audigy 2 ZS oder ähnlich kauft(e), hat eigentlich nicht vor, sich mit einem Headset zu begnügen sondern kauft sich eine ordentliche Sorroundanlage


----------



## Magic12345 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Brauche ich nicht. Ich habe onboard sound, damit keine Probleme und mein alter Quadcore langweilt sich bei 90% der Spiele auch heute noch. Ein gutes Boxen-Set für den PC bringt viel mehr!


----------



## 45thFuchs (22. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Blöde frage,battlefield 3 sollte doch eigentlich für sound ein paradebeispiel werden,würde es sich für die nicht lohnen windows8 und den vollen eaxsupport abzuwarten mit deren neuer engine?
Oder die patches wenigstens nachzureichen weil deren soundmalerei sieht schon sehr komplex aus,da könnte eax 5.0 wieder mal schub bekommen.


----------



## Olstyle (22. September 2011)

BF ist DAS Beispiel warum EAX nicht mehr gebraucht wird. Der Sound ist auch ganz ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung top, eben weil eine CPU trotzdem reicht.


----------



## Rollora (10. November 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*



Olstyle schrieb:


> BF ist DAS Beispiel warum EAX nicht mehr gebraucht wird. Der Sound ist auch ganz ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung top, eben weil eine CPU trotzdem reicht.


 Es geht halt aber leider nicht nur um Effekte sondern auch Klang und der klingt bei einer Soundkarte, sofern das signal analog berechnet wird, besser.


----------



## Superwip (11. November 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

_berechnet_ wird der Klang sowieso immer digital (in mehr oder weniger großer Auflösung), die Ausgabe erfolgt dann so oder so in mehr oder weniger guter Qualität analog über die Soundkarte oder onboard Sound (oder einen Receiver) aber EAX macht das auch nicht besser oder schlechter


----------



## D0pefish (10. September 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*



Gast12348 schrieb:


> *Räusper*
> Auch das ist falsch, zu Dos zeiten konnten PC´s eh nur über den internen lautsprecher Sounds ausgeben bzw nur Piepgeräusche, jede ! Soundblaster karte bassiert auf dem Prinzip das sie sich die Sampels direkt aus dem Hauptspeicher laden konnte ohne das die CPU dabei was machen musste, verantwortlich war die Berühmte zeile in der Config.sys
> "SET BLASTER=A220 I5 D1 H5" Daneben gabs nur Adlib was aber nicht auf Samples zurückgreifte, und exoten wie Gravis z.b die aber eh nie unterstüzt wurden.



Spätes quoting aber ich kann mich gut erinnern, dass fast jedes Spiel, was ich hatte, spätestens die mit dos4gw-Unterstützung, klar und deutlich in den Settings Gravis Ultrasound zur Auswahl stellten. Davon abgesehen, dass dies meiner Erfahrung nach die beste Sound-Lösung war, die man haben konnte, wurde der SB bei der Auswahl von General Midi in den dumpf piepsenden Schatten geprügelt. SB's mussten viel öfter auf Adlib zurückgreifen. Wenn die Einstellung nicht vorgegeben war, hat man halt die boot-configs angepasst und es klang emuliert immer noch besser wie jeder SB, den es bis zur GUS Pro gab. SB-Nutzer haben Spiele besonders von der musikalischen Untermalung her gesehen, nie so genießen können wie GUS-Hörer. Das waren gaaanz andere Welten.


----------



## bofferbrauer (12. September 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*



Gast12348 schrieb:


> *Räusper*
> 
> Auch das ist falsch, zu Dos zeiten konnten PC´s eh nur über den internen lautsprecher Sounds ausgeben bzw nur Piepgeräusche, jede ! Soundblaster karte bassiert auf dem Prinzip das sie sich die Sampels direkt aus dem Hauptspeicher laden konnte ohne das die CPU dabei was machen musste, verantwortlich war die Berühmte zeile in der Config.sys
> "SET BLASTER=A220 I5 D1 H5" Daneben gabs nur Adlib was aber nicht auf Samples zurückgreifte, und exoten wie Gravis z.b die aber eh nie unterstüzt wurden.
> ...


 
Gravis nie unterstützt? Also ich habe einen Schrank voll DOS Spiele aber die paar wenigen die ich habe die Gravis Ultrasound nicht unterstützten sind Spiele die außer der AdLib nur Soundblaster 1.0 und eventuell Tandy Sound unterstützten, sprich, die dazu einfach zu alt waren.

Einige Spiele profitierten dennoch massiv von einer Soundkarte, auch wenn sie quasi stumm waren: einige Spiele exportierten einfach Rechenleistung auf den Soundchip. Einige Spiele auf dem C64 machten übrigens dasselbe... mit dem Prozessor im Diskettenlaufwerk!


----------



## McClaine (12. September 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

ey, wieder ne Thread Leiche ausgegraben!?


----------



## Niza (12. September 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Und zusätzlich würde diese News  in 3 Tagen ihr ein jähriges bestehen feiern

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Magic12345 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*

Aber das Thema ist immer noch aktuell. Mal sehen wieviele Leute sich nun wieder auf echte Soundkarten stürzen, damit das Windows Gebimmel besser klingt, ... ich schätze mal so 2 %.


----------



## ADS112 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 bringt wieder Hardwaresoundunterstützung*



Magic12345 schrieb:


> Aber das Thema ist immer noch aktuell. Mal sehen wieviele Leute sich nun wieder auf echte Soundkarten stürzen, damit das Windows Gebimmel besser klingt, ... ich schätze mal so 2 %.



Denke da hast du recht! Ein Freund von mir war Jahre lang ein nutzer von onboard Sound bis er meine alte Soundblaster bekommen hat. Seit dem will er sie nicht wieder hergeben. Es müste einfach mehr Werbung dafür geben und auch Tests die denn Leuten klar machen das, das Spielen mit z.b.  einer Soundblaster Karte um Welten besser klingt Von der verbesserung beim Musikhören mal abgesehen.


----------

